# Pioneer iControl app error



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi folks!

I got myself a Pioneer Sc lx86 av receiver a couple of days ago and am putting it through the paces. The iPad iControl app works fine but not the one I have in my iphone5! Says" network error" and an error code number like 22704 etc is shown. I have a wifi router and the lx has a LAN connection. Help :-(
Manu


----------



## jalejos (Mar 11, 2013)

Is the iphone in the same IP range?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

jalejos said:


> Is the iphone in the same IP range?


Don't know what you mean? I tried manually putting the IP number but still the error message comes and net- work error appears. But it works well from my iPad !


----------



## jimfrench (Jan 6, 2012)

Is the MAC address control on? I lost app control for awhile as this was on and would give access only to specific addresses. Once overridden I was back in business.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

jimfrench said:


> Is the MAC address control on? I lost app control for awhile as this was on and would give access only to specific addresses. Once overridden I was back in business.


Thanks for your response but I don't understand . Mac address control where? In the iPhone or the receiver? How am I to override it? 
Thanks
Manu


----------



## jimfrench (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for the limited post. In the network setup, there is likely an option to limit remote access. I have a Yamaha, but this is a standard set up point. It reduces access to others. I lost access for my phone , but still had it for an iPad. Yamaha calls it MAC address control. When it's turned off then any computer , phone, etc. on your network should have access. Hope this helps.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

jimfrench said:


> Sorry for the limited post. In the network setup, there is likely an option to limit remote access. I have a Yamaha, but this is a standard set up point. It reduces access to others. I lost access for my phone , but still had it for an iPad. Yamaha calls it MAC address control. When it's turned off then any computer , phone, etc. on your network should have access. Hope this helps.


Well I checked my Pio Lx 86 setup. Isee the MAC address but no way to turn it off. ?
Thanks 
Manu


----------



## jimfrench (Jan 6, 2012)

In the Yamaha setup it could've been restricted. Does the phone have any other network problems?


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

jimfrench said:


> In the Yamaha setup it could've been restricted. Does the phone have any other network problems?


No. It's iPhone 5 and I am able to access net with ease. The app works fine on my iPad.


----------



## venkataraman manu (Dec 11, 2011)

venkataraman manu said:


> No. It's iPhone 5 and I am able to access net with ease. The app works fine on my iPad.


Hi!
I have the iControl working now! Uninstalled and reinstalled and hey presto! Started to work on my iPhone too. Still don't know how it did this time though. Tried it several times without success. Ally's well that ends well. Thanks


----------



## jimfrench (Jan 6, 2012)

good to hear!


----------

